# So, where did I go wrong?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Q-Rookie said:
			
		

> ... Top vent is closed for heat retention. ...


That top vent has to be open, otherwise, you can't get the heat to rise thus creating the convection flow that the coals need.  I think you choked your fire..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree with Bill, you have to keep the vent open on the top...usually you close it to bring temps down in the pit, not to retain the heat!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 23, 2005)

I can help you with the golf for sure. Now the cooking.  I'd make sure all the coals are lit on a long cook at the start. Then add fresh charcoal to the hot ones, along with a few chunks of hickory as needed, probably every hour or so.  Or just go with straight wood, that 's what I'd do.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Q-Rookie said:
			
		

> TODAY is why I call myself a rookie. (Scroll down for the synopsis.)
> 
> 
> Brand spankin' new firebox for the Char-griller, installed last night and prepped with corn oil for about an hour at 150F. Picked it up so I could "go big" with more stuff on the griller part. No issues with installing it and all the holes filled up nice.
> ...



QRookie, you should always keep your exhaust 100% open as previously stated.  No matter what.  Control your heat with the intake.  If it gets too hot, quickly open and close the lid to let the heat out.  Closing the exhaust will result in your fire "smoldering" vs. "burning", which is BAD.  It will create soot and leave your food black and bitter tasting.  Your temp problems were most likely caused by the exhaust being closed.  Don't feel bad, I've made the same mistakes!  Do the same cook next weekend and it will be a better success!


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm going to be forced to agree with these knuckle-heads.  I would say it was that your top vent was closed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup! Open the exhaust vent 100%. If that don't work, get a guru!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 24, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yup! Open the exhaust vent 100%. If that don't work, get a guru!


 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 24, 2005)

Q-Rookie said:
			
		

> TODAY is why I call myself a rookie. (Scroll down for the synopsis.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott I have one too and I agree with everyone here as well leave the stack vent open all the way , I did this myself. I am using oak wood and Kingsford charcole, it works well together and provides a a great taste.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 24, 2005)

I fully agree with everything every body said. If you can control the heat on a small,thin off set you can cook on anything. Hang in there it isn't easy.

Rich Decker
www.lostnationvt.com

PS there are a bunch of mods to make to make that pit cook easier


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 24, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I've just about given up on my Chargriller with firebox. I've tried just about everything. I've added mods, removed mods, put the ass end into the wind and still can't get the heat up to where I need it.
> 
> Since at least 2 of us here are having the same problem, whats the answer.  It works great putting the charcoal & wood basket inside the main chamber but you lose a lot of grill space.



*Here is what I do first I start the colesin one webber starter, wait till they are hot and white, I add them to the fire box, I wait to see the  temp to go to max , then I add the wood, if the temp goes down I add more wood, I also keep a extra load of Kingsford charcole in the  2nd starter just in case. I keep the smoke stack vent open all the way during grilling,if I have to control the temp I use the vents on the smoke box itself. I go thru 2  Webber starters of  Kingsford and about 3 pcs of oak wood in 6 hours.  Average temp for me is 250 which is fine for me anyway.*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2005)

Just keep trying and if in doubt, ask for help, you will always get it here!


----------



## Finney (Oct 25, 2005)

You'll get an answer... anyway.


----------

